# Externe Festplatte und seltsame Symptome



## illuminatus26 (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einer externen Festplatte.
Es handelt sich um eine IDE-Festplatte, welche in einem externen Festplattengehäuse eingebaut und über USB mit einem Laptop (Windows XP) verbunden wird.
Wird nun auf diese Festplatte zugegriffen, entwickelt der Laptop ein kleines Eigenleben. Menus (Rechtsklick) oder Programme öffnen sich selbstständig, wenn der Mauszeiger über die Desktop-Icons wandert.
Werden Dateien auf die Festplatte kopiert, fängt auf einmal der Router (FritzBox) an zu spinnen und das Telefon klingelt. :suspekt:
Die Festplatte gehört meiner Schwester und die beschriebenen Phänomene treten auf ihrem Laptop auf.
Schliesse ich die Festplatte an meinen PC (Debian) an, klingelt mein Telefon zwar nicht, aber die Verbindung zum Internet wird gekappt und es wird laufend versucht die Verbindung zum Netz neu aufzubauen.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte?


----------



## PC Heini (31. Juli 2008)

Ulkike Sache, hab sowas noch nie gehört oder erlebt. Na ja, wie dem so sei, es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt.
Nun zum Problem; Die HD ist als Master gejumpert? Wurde die HD Partitioniert und Formatiert? Externes Netzteil ist auch angeschlossen?


----------



## illuminatus26 (31. Juli 2008)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Ulkike Sache, hab sowas noch nie gehört oder erlebt. Na ja, wie dem so sei, es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt.
> Nun zum Problem; Die HD ist als Master gejumpert? Wurde die HD Partitioniert und Formatiert? Externes Netzteil ist auch angeschlossen?



Die Festplatte hat keinen Jumper.
Sie wurde mehrfach unter Debian partitioniert und mit NTFS als Dateisystem versehen.
Ja, ein externes Netteil ist auch dran.


----------



## akrite (31. Juli 2008)

illuminatus26 hat gesagt.:


> Die Festplatte hat keinen Jumper..


 spielt über USB sowieso keine Rolle.


> Ja, ein externes Netteil ist auch dran.


... hier mal die Versorgungsspannung/strom nachmessen, bei 3.5" IDE liegt meist 12V/1A an , bei 2.5" sollten es ca. 10V/1A (fürs Hochlaufen) sein, im Betrieb kann es nach unten variieren.
Nächste Baustelle ist der Router, hier einfach im Ausschlussverfahren die HD mal direkt an den PC klemmen und dabei gleich nach Chipsatz des USB-zu-IDE-Controllers suchen. Ich gehe davon aus, das mind. das ServicePack 1A (zur Unterstützung von USB 2.0 Geräten) installiert ist ?!


----------



## illuminatus26 (31. Juli 2008)

Festplatte wird direkt an den USB-Port des Laptop angeschlossen.
Router ist dann mit einem Netwerkkabel ebenfalls am Laptop dran.

Zum Messen fehlt mir leider die nötige Ausrüstung.
Was wird benötigt? Evtl. kann ich es mir irgendwo leihen, bzw. kaufen, wenn es Sinn macht so etwas zu besitzen.


----------



## port29 (31. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man da etwas "herausmessen" kann. Denn schließlich läuft ja die Platte. Ich habe jetzt aber mal zwei weitere Fragen:

Wie ist der Stromstecker des Netzteils aufgebaut, den du verwendest? Hat er einen Anschluss zur Masse? (Diese zwei flache Leisten an der Steckdose). Was ich mir evtl. vorstellen könnte, ist dass die Platte  - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - die Masse beeinflusst. Deshalb könnte es zu so einem Verhalten kommen.


----------



## chmee (1. August 2008)

Hmm, nicht, dass das hier so ne SvenUwe-Nummer wird  illuminatus und so 

Wie akrite schon sagte, per Ausschlussverfahren Fehlerquelle finden.

1. Netzwerkstecker ab ? Hört das Symptom Fritzbox auf ?
2. Maus kabelgebunden ? Funk ? Abgezogen ? andere genommen ?
3. Festplatte auf Viren untersucht ?
4. Liegt auf USB-HDD irgendwas im Autostart ? MBR-Virus ? Config-Datei ?
5. Meßgerät/Multimeter ab etwa 10 Euro zB bei Conrad. Ja, sollte man zuhause haben.
6. Ungenügende Abschirmung, deswegen Übersprechen auf anderen Leitungen ?
7. Rausfinden, was für ein Chip (USB-IDE) im externen Gehäuse arbeitet. im Netz googlen

Erstmal mfg chmee


----------



## PC Heini (1. August 2008)

In Deinem ersten Post schreibst Du es sei ne IDE HDD, und in Beitrag 3, dass die keinen Jumper hat. Ists ne SATA HD?


----------



## akrite (1. August 2008)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> In Deinem ersten Post schreibst Du es sei ne IDE HDD, und in Beitrag 3, dass die keinen Jumper hat. Ists ne SATA HD?


...das spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle sobald sie über USB verbunden wird, da kannst Du jumpern was Du willst , es bleibt ein USB-Mass-Storage-Device in der Reihenfolge wie sie per USB angeschlossen ist - übrigens , SATA kannst Du auch jumpern, hat dann allerdings nichts mit der Adressierung zu tun.


----------



## _Lupo_ (2. August 2008)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> ...das spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle sobald sie über USB verbunden wird, da kannst Du jumpern was Du willst , es bleibt ein USB-Mass-Storage-Device in der Reihenfolge wie sie per USB angeschlossen ist - übrigens , SATA kannst Du auch jumpern, hat dann allerdings nichts mit der Adressierung zu tun.


Sondern ob Sata1 oder Sata2 benutzt wird 
Scheint mir wirklich irgendein Problem mit dem Festplattennetzteil zu sein! Wüsste nicht was daran sonst schuld sein sollte.


----------



## PC Heini (2. August 2008)

Na ja, da wäre dann noch der Kontroller vom externen Gehäuse. Wenn der nen Vogel hat.........
Ein schlecht abgeschirmtes USB Kabel kann auch zu Fehlverhalten führen.
Wenns am Netzteil liegen sollte, müsste man mal etwas über die Temperaturen dessen erfahren. 
Ideal wäre halt, wenn man eine 2te HD hätte. Dann könnte man mit der noch schauen, ob die gleichen Symptome auftreten.
Oder man baut die jetztige HD mal im PC ein. 
Vlt meldet sich illuminatus26 ja mal wieder, und berichtet über weitere Resultate.


----------



## _Lupo_ (2. August 2008)

Muss ja nicht an der Temperatur des Netzteiles liegen. Und wogegen sollte ein USB-Kabel solche Störungen verursachen? Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## port29 (2. August 2008)

Ganz einfach, naja bzw. auch nicht ganz so einfach:

Wenn wir hier von Notebooks und irgendwelchen USB Geräten sprechen, haben wir sehr oft keine reale Masse. Mein Router hat auch keine echte Masse, die an das Hausnetz geht. Deshalb kann es sein, dass andere Geräte die Masse beeinflussen können. 

<Physikmodus ein>
 - Signale werden über ein Kabel übertragen, in dem eine Spannungsspitze angelegt wird. 
 - Während einer Signalübertragung fließt deshalb ein Strom durch die Leitung, je schneller (und länger) die Leitung ist, desto kräftiger muss der Strom sein. Denn die Leitung muss so schnell wie möglich umgeladen werden.
 - Wenn Strom durch eine Leitung fließt, entsteht ein Magnetfeld um diese Leitung
 - Die Veränderung des Magnetfeldes induziert eine Spannung in anderen Leitern in der Nähe
 - Eine Spannung ist eine Potentialdifferenz
</Physikmodus aus>

Das waren die harten Fakten. Jetzt stellen wir uns mal folgendes vor: Der Router Chipsatz hat eine Versorgungsspannung von 5V, von sagen wir mal +4V (GND) bis +9V(VCC). Jetzt übertragen wir mal Daten über ein defektes USB Kabel, das Spannungen in die GND Leitung induziert. Da unsere Geräte alle keine echte Masse haben, verändert sich die Spannung der Masse für ein paar ms auf +5V. Jetzt haben wir eine Spannungsdifferenz von 4V. Einige Chips können jetzt bereits aussteigen. Genauso kann es auch Fehlfunktionen kommen (wie bei der Maus), etc.

Aber was macht man nun dagegen? Ganz einfach, man erdet das ganze System. Dazu gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Eine wäre z.B. dass man sich ein USB -> Stromkabel Kabel baut, dass mit GND auf der Hausmasse liegt. Dadurch ist dann das ganze System geerdet.


----------



## _Lupo_ (2. August 2008)

Der Theorie dahinter war ich mir bewusst. Die Frage ist nur ob das reicht um auch das Telefon zum klingeln zu bringen ^^ Aber irgendein Problem mit Strom ist es definitiv, da sind wir uns denk ich einig


----------



## PC Heini (2. August 2008)

" Der Theorie dahinter war ich mir bewusst. Die Frage ist nur ob das reicht um auch das Telefon zum klingeln zu bringen " 

Möglich ist heutzutags vieles.

" Aber irgendein Problem mit Strom ist es definitiv, da sind wir uns denk ich einig "

Ein defekter Kontroller kann die unmöglichsten Prozesse auslösen.
Sollte zuwenig Strom oder Spannung vorliegen, müsste eigentlich das externe HD Netzteil übermässig warm werden. Oder?

Um wirklich einige Punkte ausschliessen zu können, müssen die genannten Möglichkeiten halt mal abgearbeitet werden. Nur so kann man arbeiten. Zudem sollten wir mal weitere Infos bekommen.
Das wäre meine bescheidene Meinung zu diesem Thema.


----------



## chmee (2. August 2008)

> ..abgearbeitet werden..


 wie ich oben schon sagte.. Symptome definieren und Fehlerquellen per Ausschlußverfahren finden.

Nebenbei : Masse und Erde sind zwei verschieden paar Schuhe.
Die Erde (Erdung) kann (und wird höchstwahrscheinlich ) eine andere Differenz als die Gerätemasse haben.

Was ist, wenn zB das USB-HDD-Netzteil eine Fehlerspannung auf das USB-Kabel gibt ? Dann kann es zu solchen Fehlern kommen, unter Umständen ( passiert sehr schnell ) schiessen die Chips auf dem Mainboard Locken und Neukauf eines MB ist fällig.

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (2. August 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Nebenbei : Masse und Erde sind zwei verschieden paar Schuhe.
> Die Erde (Erdung) kann (und wird höchstwahrscheinlich ) eine andere Differenz als die Gerätemasse haben.



Das kann man so nicht sagen. Denn es gibt unterschiedliche Gerätearten, bzw. Anschlussarten an das Stromnetz. Hat ein Gerät ein Stecker, der nicht Erdet, so ist das GND != der Erde. Bei einem PC ist es z.B. aber anders. Denn Das PC Netzteil ist geerdet. Die Erde ist mit dem Gehäuse verbunden und das MB wird mit Schrauben an das Gehäuse festgeschraubt. 

Dort ist tatsächlich die Erde das GND.


----------



## _Lupo_ (2. August 2008)

Die Frage ist ob man "übermäßig warm" von "normal warm" unterscheiden kann, weil zumindest das Netzteil meiner externen Platte sehr warm wird wenn sie über eine Stunde eingeschaltet ist.


----------



## chmee (2. August 2008)

Nochmal reinschau..

Nun, die Schrauben haben einen Sicherheitsabstand zum eigentlichen Layout. Der GND auf der Platine ist ausschließlich vom Netzteil hergestellt worden und stammt von der Gleichrichtung und den Spulen, welche wiederum ausschließlich von Phase und Masse des 230V-Kaltgerätesteckers stammen. Also, ich weiß nicht..

Die Erdung des Kaltgerätesteckers erdet alle anfaßbaren Teile des Computers, aber sie ist meines Erachtens in keinster Weise mit der Elektronik verbunden.

mfg chmee

*Nachtrag : Habe auch nochmal n bisschen sinniert : Es wäre fatal, wenn GND=Erde wäre. Bei einem Kurzschluß des Netzteils würde das Mainboard UND das Gehäuse Strom führen und lebengsgefährlich sein. Abgesehen von den Schutzschaltern im Sicherungskasten, die das abfangen sollen.


----------



## PC Heini (3. August 2008)

" Die Frage ist ob man "übermäßig warm" von "normal warm" unterscheiden kann "

Kommt auf das empfinden des einzelnen an. Normalwarm ist, ( Handwarm ) wenn man den Gegenstand noch angenehm in Händen halten kann. Alles andere wird dann als übermässig warm bezeichnet und sollte im Auge behalten werden. 
Melde mich wieder, sobald ein Resultat vorliegt. Mutmassen können wir sonst noch lange.


----------

